# Fishing on the BOONDOGGLE 6-2 YFT at the edge



## JMS (Mar 20, 2008)

Me and my two sons fished the entire federal snapper season and on Friday we made a run out to the edge to troll a little. Water was clean green with a lot of river grass floating. We started trolling about 11am and within 15 minutes hooked up our first fish, a YFT. Got him in an within another hour had another. Trolling ballyhoo with flourocarbon leader about 7 knots in 250 ft of water. Had several other knock downs and caught several bonitas. Pretty sure one hook up was a wahoo. Before heading in we hit bottom and caught some snapper and a gag. with the bonita cut bait. We were signed up for the Florabama tournament and the bigger YFT WOULD have placed 3rd but, well see my thread in post tournamment discussions. had a great weekend with my sons though. They are 19 and 16 years old so im glad they still like hanging out with me. and we were joined by different friends each of the 3 days. Good times and tight lines!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That's amazing in that poo water...


----------



## JMS (Mar 20, 2008)

My buddy that was working the gaff shown in the pictures went out last Sunday on Memorial day weekend and caught one about the same size doing the same thing. I was supposed to go with him but was installing a new cushioned captains chair on my boat, which was worth its weight in gold fishing 3 days straight. So it was more than just a one hit wonder. The water is green but good clarity. We saw color on the fish at least 20ft down and it was was overcast. I thought and said the same thing to him about the water after looking at Hiltons when he sent me the picture last Sunday.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Holy crap, thats awesome guys!


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice!!! Great job out there! Those are nice size YFT.... especially to be hanging around near the edge!


----------

